# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون العمل في القطاع الاهلي الجديد بدولة الكويت

## محمد الملا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام 
اتشرف بان اقدم لكم اليوم قانون العمل في القطاع الاهلي الجديد بدولة الكويت في الملف المرفق 
مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## abdell6

:Thumbsup: شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## حيدر الحجيمي

شكرا جزيلا 
من زمان ادوره 
ومسجل علشانه

----------


## hassan ghanem

شكراً جزيلاً لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------

